# Hackberry Rod & Gun 4.28.2017



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

TGIF is an understatement today with the success of these fishing trips courtesy ofÂ Legendary Hackberry's own HR&G Guides!Â Looks fun doesn't it?Â Get on the phone and give us a call to book your next trip-be it business or pleasure or both, HR&G has your covered!Â Click on the link below for the HR&G Fishin'Â Wall of Fame.Â While you're at it give us a call, toll free at 888.762.3391- you'll be able to go home and tell your friends "Ya Shoulda Been Here Yesterday!"
-Poohdreaux
http://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

You guys are stacking them like cord wood Buddy. Couple SW Louisiana Slams in there too.


----------

